# Climate control - change both temps together?



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi all,

I know on the 4F A6 you can hold down a button to make the passenger side temp change with the driver's side. Does anyone know if there's a similar trick on ours? 99% of the time I'm the only one in the car so its annoying having to change both together.

Thanks


----------

